# Roof snow pics....



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Heres a before and now picture of a place I plow....the before is earlier in the year...the later is now....look at the roof, see how much snow is up there....I'm gonna be pulling that off soon for the customer....oh boy, I just love that...not


----------



## Inverted99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Here is my house and it was not that heavy of a snow year, I will try and find pictures of the heavy snow year. Take care...Jeff


----------



## Inverted99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Found a few more, these were decent snow years and I had to do some repairs.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thats just crazy....although with that metal roof I would have thought it would slid off before building up so much....nice looking house....love the dog too....any structural stuff that you had to repair?


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

Humvee27;689860 said:


> Heres a before and now picture of a place I plow....the before is earlier in the year...the later is now....look at the roof, see how much snow is up there....I'm gonna be pulling that off soon for the customer....oh boy, I just love that...not


It looks like fluffy snow would a back pack blower have enough power to blow it off? I have done that before and it worked great. About 4 years ago me and about 6 other guys shoveled the roof of Wal-Mart because other Wal-Marts in our area were having the roofs collapse inside. That stuff was all wet and heavy snow. It took us all night.


----------



## Inverted99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Humvee27;689968 said:


> Thats just crazy....although with that metal roof I would have thought it would slid off before building up so much....nice looking house....love the dog too....any structural stuff that you had to repair?


The problem is, there is a valley on each side that keeps it trapped, very bad design for a house in the mountains that receive a lot of snow. I had to repair the decks and we had a new roof put on this year, the old one was about 23 years old. We also put a fresh coat of stain on this summer, actually 2 color coats and one clear coat.

Here is a picture with the fresh stain, new railings and roof.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

My garage and storage shed with 8 days of snowfall.


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

Inverted99;689911 said:


> Found a few more, these were decent snow years and I had to do some repairs.


I'm not a big fan of electric melters for roofs but damn, yours is metal. I would instal them all along the bottoms and watch the snow pour off!


----------



## Ram4045 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thats some serious snow, just had to take off about 5 feet of my folks roof.


----------



## Inverted99 (Dec 21, 2008)

David 06 Ranger;697066 said:


> I'm not a big fan of electric melters for roofs but damn, yours is metal. I would instal them all along the bottoms and watch the snow pour off!


I intended to this summer, time just gets away from you though.



Ram4045;705924 said:


> Thats some serious snow, just had to take off about 5 feet of my folks roof.


Wow, five feet is a lot of snow. I don't even have that much on mine yet. Take care...Jeff


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice job with the staining and all....I'd add the ice melters too, especially up those valleys...man....isn't that why most "ski resorts" are a-frames....lol....anyway, hopefully you won't have too much more like that....I never did wind up having to pull that snow off....it went up to 35 and raining for a day here a couple days later after this first post...lol....money just pouring off the roof....


----------



## Ram4045 (Dec 30, 2008)

We ended up getting about 85" in December, and now its up in the low 40's and roofs are collapsing everywhere more so the commercial roofs than residential. Really crazy winter so far.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

My Dad's office park has all metal roofed buildings. Last year there was about 24" that accumulated on the 3 story building next to his. (the one that no-body parks on the end of for a reason) Well some doofus parks his celica on the end and something triggered the slide. The weight and impact of the snow buckled the cars uni-body. It was like a horse with a broken back.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

thats alot of snow on the roof


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

mnglocker;708400 said:


> My Dad's office park has all metal roofed buildings. Last year there was about 24" that accumulated on the 3 story building next to his. (the one that no-body parks on the end of for a reason) Well some doofus parks his celica on the end and something triggered the slide. The weight and impact of the snow buckled the cars uni-body. It was like a horse with a broken back.


Pics? Thats funny....as long as it isn't your celica....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

The record warm weather we've had in the past week has not only wiped out our snow, but caused the little that's left on my roof to slowly slide off,... it's amazing how much weight can just hang there & not break off,... wesport


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

heres 3' that settled, the problem is itll drift so parts are nuts deep, but its hard to tell till you get up there, the longer you wait the harder and heavier it is, i did all my roofs yesterday, worked till dark and my back was feeling it but i bought a new 50 dollar shovel i wish i had bought years ago. lol


----------

